# rate your canister filter



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. I'm not sure which canister filter I want to get. I have a 75gal African cichlid tank. I have a 2213 Eheim right now but I want to add to that so I can retire my two HOB filters. If money is not an issue what would you suggest?

__________

2. Rate your canister (1 lowest - 10 highest, n/a if you don't have an oppinion for something)

-water clarity
-flow rate
-ease to clean/maintain
-reliability
-value compared to how much you paid

Quest: what do you like the best about it?


----------



## dodgeboy (Mar 8, 2008)

rena xp3 i would rate 7.8


----------



## FishFoBrains (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I sit with one magnum 350 and one eheim 2028.....

Id recommend either..... Magnum is defintely right for the price, certain websites have it on sale for 80 bucks right now. Its a smidge noisy, but the sound blends well when you have company or family, I only notice mine when I sit alone and critique my tank to myself. The only con of it is the cleaning/setting up.... Setting up isnt so bad, because you are pumped about having a good canister, and its no biggie to be patient.. Cleaning and replacing media is a bit rougher, because the media container is fragile and requires patience to get together..... Im sure I make it sound harder than it is. I wouldn't hesitate to get another, especially if price plays a small factor.

Second is the eheim 2028/2026/2128/2126.... The first two come without heaters, the latter have built in heaters. Add 120 bucks to the price of the magnum(another 20 for the heated versions.) This is the cream of the crop. All in all on a performace basis, I won't say it outperforms the magnum. It runs quieter, its just the same to set-up, easier to clean, less frequent cleanings, I think better quality product, easier to put back together, less worry about something breaking or breaking something while cleaning. Money no issue? This the filter for you.... And I guess speaking on a performace basis again... It holds alot more media, which also plays a role in the less frequent cleanings, and the way it holds the media makes it easier to clean and change, so yes it well outperforms the magnum.....

I can't speak on the other eheim products, but a 2213 is about half the price of 2217(i Believe.)
So If you are somewhat teetering between a $100 magnum(or similar) canister and a $220( or similar) canister... Split the difference and go with the 2217....

Good luck, theres plenty of good products out there, depends what you are into...


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

marineland C360 i would rate a _*8.5*_


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

eheim classic 2213, 2215, 2217 = 9.99/10 nothing is perfect


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all,

could you please rate and review your canisters in the appropriate review section. I that case the rating and reviews will not get lost when this thread is sinking down the ranks.

Have a go at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ?CatID=104


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

If money was no object I'd go Eheim Pro 3e 2076. Otherwise any of the Eheim classics and I'd rate them a 9.9


----------



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a fluval 405 which is the only canister I have ever had. It filters the water very well but they designed it wrong. They made the hose connections on the filter straight up and down instead of having an elbow on it. It is very hard to route the lines to it and the canister actually has to sit a little behind the stand. If I was to do it all over again I would definitely get the marineland c-360 since they designed the connections with an elbow so you could actually put it under the stand. That is the only problem with it so far but I have only had it a little over a month.


----------

